

Am I the Only One Who Thinks Mailbox Sucks? - cliftonmckinney
http://nibletz.com/2013/02/25/earth-thinks-mailbox-sucks/

======
nayefc
Well, it depends on your email usage. Mailbox imposes a certain way to deal
with email. If you don't like that way, you will hate Mailbox (it's not too
flexible). For now, Mailbox's way is fine for me, until someone comes up with
a better email system.

------
nibletzbob
No after reading that he's right. Anyone who gets more than 10 emails a day
will probably agree

